# Prima Natural and Candle Bee Farms- check it out!



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Heidi is a fellow gsd owner/trainer in KY and she owns and operates Candle Bee Farms. She raises bees and makes wonderful candles in a variety of shapes- even gsds! She also makes Prima Natural soap out of goat's milk and her own honey. I swear if you use this soap you won't need to use lotions or conditioners. It's make or break it time for her enterprise, so please check out her facebook page or website. Let's support a home grown, woman owned business.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Liked


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks- I would hate to see Heidi have to close up after all the years of hard work. Hopefully enough orders will be placed to make 2013 a great year


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Really neat stuff!
Beeswax Candles | Candle Bee Farm


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, very nice stuff! Can someone link to her Facebook page? I can't find it, would like to "like" it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Found it:
https://www.facebook.com/Candlebee


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I love the soap- and the animal shaped candles are adorable! Especially the gsd. Heidi, the owner has gsds


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

excellent product. Use it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice stuff! Love the animal candles


----------

